# Dropping a needy client



## Hiniker1990 (Jan 18, 2017)

I want to drop a needy client whom is on contract. What are my options?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

not much info to go on?, what does your contract state for termination?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Hiniker1990 said:


> I want to drop a needy client whom is on contract. What are my options?


Can't you get them to fire you? This is usually your best option, You could tell them you want to quit but you will have to service them till they find another contractor if they will and can.


----------



## Hiniker1990 (Jan 18, 2017)

All I have for termination is that it can be cancelled after 30 days of acceptance. It's passed 30 days. Trying to get them to fire me but they wont budge.


----------



## Hiniker1990 (Jan 18, 2017)

here is the contract. Hold anonymity please. Cancellation is on last page.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Contract should have a clause in it that allows either party to dump either party at any time. This way, if you don't like them, or they don't like you, both of you can terminate the relationship at any time, and without due cause. This is the way I would want a contract where I was hiring someone else. You can have stipulations in there regarding payoff and other declarations if you wish, but IMO it's fair to both parties to give them their way out should either desire. It's also what the courts want if they took you to court, as contract are supposed to be fair and balanced.... 


you know, just like Fox news..



:laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Hiniker1990 said:


> All I have for termination is that it can be cancelled after 30 days of acceptance. It's passed 30 days. Trying to get them to fire me but they wont budge.


Yes it's tough with your name on the truck to do a real bad job or just not showing up on time etc. Besides them firing you. There's enough guys on here maybe somebody will have the answer your looking for. Them firing you is all I have been ever told by others and my attorney.

I know the feeling when you got some snow wizard breathing down your back and want out. Makes life miserable. Good Luck


----------



## Hiniker1990 (Jan 18, 2017)

thanks, They have just been a pain in the ass since day 1. I mean for the lot size, it pays well, but its not even worth it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I am a big proponent of sticking to doing what I said I was going to do no matter how they interpret it. Stick it out till the end of the season, service them how you would any other client an don't send a renewal next year. 2 more months tops.


----------



## Hiniker1990 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks man. That helps. It really does. No way Ill send a renewel next year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Have they paid in full? 

Last year we fired a customer after he said we had only done his driveway twice, but we had done everyone else in the neighborhood 10 or 12 times. Gave him a partial refund and time to find another contractor--30 days. 

It isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Hiniker1990 (Jan 18, 2017)

Nope , they are on per plow billing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

While I appreciate Mister Markus' viewpoint, sometimes a heart attack or stroke is not worth fulfilling the contract. IMO.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

I agree with MrMarkus. Provide service as stated. Treat them like other customers. When they call with issues, thank them for the call (always hard to do) and make them aware that there is an additional charge if it beyond the scope of the contract. If the requests are reasonable, try to correct the issue during the next regular service. If things don't work out, don't send them a anything next year. We have had this situation multiple times. The following years they always are calling to get a contract, we just say that we have other customers who already retained our service for various reasons (i.e. Larger account, seasonal services, etc) and we cannot accept some types of work because we want to provide a quality level of service. It's a win for all. They can experience another contractor and you don't look like an ass for failure to service or quitting an account.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

never be afraid to say , no.


----------



## Hiniker1990 (Jan 18, 2017)

SnoFarmer said:


> never be afraid to say , no.


What do you mean by that


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hiniker1990 said:


> What do you mean by that


Tell the customer no, we are not servicing you anymore.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hiniker1990 said:


> What do you mean by that


^^Tell the customer no, we are not servicing you anymore.

No, we are not going to do X for you...

we will do Y for you at $$ but it's still a no on the X.

You dont have to do everything a customer asks of you, dont be afraid to say , no.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Since you're indicating you do not have a clear clause in your cotract for exit, why not take the extra step to call a meeting with the client and lay out your concerns, explaining to them how they are overstepping their service scope. If indeed that is what they are doing.

Personally, I've found that a straightforward, honest approach has more positive outcomes than not. It is entirely possible that they are misunderstanding or misinterpreting the guidelines of your contracts details. Can't tell you how many times people have thought I was responsible for something that clearly wasn't part of the scope of the project. Most people will be reasonable once it is clarified as to what each person's responsibilities are.

Then, when the season ends, dump them from further service if the lack of reason persists. Make sure you revamp your next season's contract for exit if the need arises.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Or they don't value your service at the rate you do.
They may feel your over charging & you should gladly do all they request.

Becuse it wount take you that long...

Ie taking advantage of you.

Sure go talk to them...
But remember, It's better to turn down the work than to get fired..

All contracts have a out, some just are not as easily done as others.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a PITA customer who calls before every storm and tells me how I should his lot. They he tells me I did too much the last storm and he had to pay too much. I've contemplated dripping him, but my contract states I have to continue servicing for up to 30 days to allow them time to find a new contractor unless it's due to non payment. At this point in the year it's not worth the hassle, and the guy pays on time every time. I just dont budge on how I do the work and tell him my job is to keep him, his employees, and customers as safe as possible. I won't be doing it again next year, but just sticking it out the rest of this short season.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Since you're indicating you do not have a clear clause in your cotract for exit, why not take the extra step to call a meeting with the client and lay out your concerns, explaining to them how they are overstepping their service scope. If indeed that is what they are doing.
> 
> Personally, I've found that a straightforward, honest approach has more positive outcomes than not. It is entirely possible that they are misunderstanding or misinterpreting the guidelines of your contracts details. Can't tell you how many times people have thought I was responsible for something that clearly wasn't part of the scope of the project. Most people will be reasonable once it is clarified as to what each person's responsibilities are.
> 
> Then, when the season ends, dump them from further service if the lack of reason persists. Make sure you revamp your next season's contract for exit if the need arises.


This is more or less the way I try to handle situations such as this. Once you meet with them there is a great chance you will never hear from them again the rest of the season. We as a company take on several of these clients from other companies every year. Once I find out what they are really requesting we make sure we service those needs and raise the price the following year. More than likely they will pay the extra money because they don't want to go through the process again. If they are the client that still *****es, fire them. Give them 2 weeks to find someone else.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hiniker1990 said:


> here is the contract. Hold anonymity please. Cancellation is on last page.


These two simple lines are in my contract.


*Termination by Owner: *_Owner may terminate agreement at any time, for any reason, giving appropriate notice to the contractor in writing, or email. All outstanding invoices must paid in full to contractor upon such termination._

*Termination by Contractor*_: Contractor may terminate offer of service at any time, for any reason, giving appropriate notice to Owner (or representative) in writing, or email. Any credits due to customer must be paid within 7 days of such notice._

No one has complained about it, nor has anyone claimed their right to get out of my services. The statement(s) allow either party to terminate the relationship, and it doesn't have to have a specific reason. This lets the Owner know that if they don't like my service, they can find someone else, and if I don't like anything they are doing (payments, leaving vehicles, or any other reason) I can dump them as well.

Last year I invoked my right from this for two customers on the same block. Refusal to pay within the guidelines of the contract, and telling me to leave when I drove 7.5 miles to their homes to take care of the snow, after I'm already half way though with the driveway, all because "The weatherman said it's gonna melt". I went past a few days later, and the walks and drive were covered in ruts of ice where their car backed in and out of the garage.

Their town is known for sending out fines within a day or so after the 24 hour clean up period. I hope they were cited, because it was HER obligation to notify me, prior to the storm, that she didn't want me there afterwords. She didn't, and per the agreement I showed up and started clearing when she stopped me. It was clear at that time she had no concern for me, or what I did for her, so it was time to move on.

Good luck with whatever options you choose.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> These two simple lines are in my contract.
> 
> 
> *Termination by Owner: *_Owner may terminate agreement at any time, for any reason, giving appropriate notice to the contractor in writing, or email. All outstanding invoices must paid in full to contractor upon such termination._
> ...


Surely you charged her for that last trip!?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Dirtebiker said:


> Surely you charged her for that last trip!?


Sorry. I didn't.

Similar to a bad relationship, I just wanted it all to end and go away.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Sorry. I didn't.
> 
> Similar to a bad relationship, I just wanted it all to end and go away.


Didn't know where else to put this...


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Sorry. I didn't.
> 
> Similar to a bad relationship, I just wanted it all to end and go away.


I can understand that. I'd be pretty pissed though.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Dirtebiker said:


> I can understand that. I'd be pretty pissed though.


I was... but then I realized I was making money that day, and it all went away when I got back and sent her the termination email.

That felt really good....Thumbs Up

Was the end of the season and didn't get any appreciable snow anyway after that second storm last year. No real loss, because now I don't have to travel that far for any of my snow plowing jobs anymore. They're all contained within a few miles now.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 170116
> 
> Didn't know where else to put this...


Interesting looking buggy....


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Hiniker1990 said:


> here is the contract. Hold anonymity please. Cancellation is on last page.


The only way I see from reading your contract is if it has been 30 days or less from the signing.

Cancellation This Agreement may only be canceled within 30 days of acceptance of contract, by registered mail.

You don't state here who can cancel it only that it may be cancelled.

You need to add something like this in your contract:

6.4 
If the Snow contractor terminates this agreement, there will be a 30 day written notice via U.S. mail, fax or email. If a storm happens with-in the 30 days written notice, the Snow contractor will still be liable for plowing, unless the client has already contracted with another company.

The client will be responsible for all costs of services rendered up to the cancellation date.

A final invoice will be sent to the client within 30 days after notification for any balance due. If full payment for the season has been paid, the remaining months shall be prorated and the remaining balance paid back to the client within 30 days. 
----------
This is just before it which gives the option of the client to cancel due to non performance.

6.3 If Snow Contractor fails to perform the Services as required by this contract or otherwise defaults under this contract, the client may:

(1) Send notice of the default to Snow Contractor and demand strict performance of the terms of this contract.

(2) May elect to terminate this agreement for said default if the contractor fails to perform said services with a 30 day written notice vie U.S. mail, fax or email.

If a storm happens with-in the 30 days written notice, the Snow contractor will still be liable for plowing, unless the client has already contracted with another company.

The client will be responsible for any and all costs of snow plowing services rendered up to the cancellation date and an additional 15% cancellation fee for all seasonal contracts for the balance.

A final invoice will be sent to the client within 30 days after notification for any balance due. If full payment for the season has been paid, the remaining months shall be prorated and the remaining balance paid back to the client within 30 days.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you mean by "needy"? If they want you to over service the lot go ahead and do it,charge them for everything you do outside of scope of contract. Give them the cost when they request it.Treat it as an extra.My biggest pain in the butt client is the first to pay. And lets face it,a contract in snow work has about the same value as used toilet paper.


----------



## MichiganMark (Feb 25, 2014)

Agreed on the face-to-face approach. I had a guy who was a "Captain-Text & Complain - A Lot" for the first few storms a couple of seasons ago. I finally met up with him and kept it professional, saying "I understand you're not happy....and I'm sorry for that. How about I give you some time to find another company, and I'll refund you the balance after I back out what I've done so far?". He said he didn't want to do that.....and actually apologized! He's now/still one of my best customers....and I don't hear anything from him. 

I also had a lady who would call....real estate agency.....during one storm, despite the State Police shutting down highways and asking the public to stay off the roads, she was hellbent on meeting with a client. I had been through once already (which is why there was 4 inches in her lot instead of 10)...she went off on the phone, and as she hung up, I overhead her mumble "A-hole....". I continued to do service for the remainder of the season, despite her grief. I did not send her a renewal the following fall. When she called to see if I had any availability, I politely said no and that I was full. No one needs that type of harassment. 

Lot of ways to approach this one......but I'd start with a face-to-face. 

Good thread!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MichiganMark said:


> Agreed on the face-to-face approach.
> 
> Lot of ways to approach this one......but I'd start with a face-to-face.


You can weed out a lot of issues with a simple one on one.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> You can weed out a lot of issues with a simple one on one.


Very true.. amazing that people have a much different attitude over the phone vs person


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Some are jerks on the internet but very humble in real life...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

One on one for sure . A lot of people calm down when staring into another persons eyes .


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> One on one for sure . A lot of people calm down when staring into another persons eyes .


Imagine if you could walk into one of the national management companies and talk ? The whole business would change.Or "die":hammerhead:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Some are jerks on the internet but very humble in real life...


Not sure if that applies to everyone...


----------



## thatlawnguy (Jan 13, 2017)

Mr.Markus said:


> I am a big proponent of sticking to doing what I said I was going to do no matter how they interpret it. Stick it out till the end of the season, service them how you would any other client an don't send a renewal next year. 2 more months tops.


Excellent advice! I once made the mistake of not removing a needy client from my mailing list for the next year AND THEY SIGNED BACK UP!!!! So...make sure you delete them from your mailing list XD.


----------

